# Seedling Question



## Bswe22

Hello! 
I have started my first grow. I am in the process of building my grow room. Should be done this weekend. I will post some pictures of that later. The question I have now is about my seedling. The stem looks really long to me. Is it too long or is it ok? I was thinking about transplanting it tomorrow and burying the stem up to the two little water leaves. Is that a good idea or not? The other question is when do I start feeding this little guy? Right now it is under a 2' x 4 light T5 fixture. Thank You 

View attachment IMG_0714.jpg


View attachment IMG_0715 (3).jpg


View attachment IMG_0716.jpg


View attachment IMG_0717.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

First, welcome to The Passion  Glad you chose to come here to share your first grow with us. To answer your first question, She is a little stretched but not terrible. When you go to transplant it to a larger pot, just bury it deeper, about 1-2 fingers below the seed leaves (cotyledons). The reason it is stretched is that you didnt get the light close enough to the plant as it has been growing. If you place a small fan to blow across the plant so that is dances just a little, you can lower the floro right down to about 1-2" away ffrom the plant. This will keep it from stretching any more until it gets bigger and you have to place a higher lumen light over it.

You don't want to ffeed a seedling until the cotyledons (little round seed leaves) turn yellow, as these are actually the food source for the plant while it builds its roots. When the cotyledons turn yellow, it means they are about used up. Now iff you are in organic soil or you are going into organic, nutrient rich soil, then you don't have to "feed" the plant anytime soon. But if you are in neutral soil or soilless medium then you will need to begin feeding with a liquid nutrient solution. You will need to start feeding very light at first so that you don't burn the roots off the seedling. Most nute brands, you would use about 1/4th off the recommended dosage to start out then increase slowly each week as the plant responds to this food.

Green grow mojo for your new plants and first grow. Don't be afraid to ask questions and read all that you can


----------



## Bswe22

Thanks for the info! I thought it might of started stretching because I had it too far from the light. I have moved it closer and it has helped a lot. I will transplant it tomorrow I will also get a small fan so I move it even closer to the light. I will be feeding this plant liquid nutrients because it is in a soilless mixture I picked up at my local grow shop. I will also be using their own line of nutrients. The nutrients are "Nectar of the Gods". Does anyone have experience with them?


----------



## yooper420

Welcome to MP, think you`re gonna like it here.
Second what hushpuppy said. 
Never heard of those nutes, of course never heard of lots of things.
You got questions, someone here`s got an answer.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I have heard of the Nectar of the Gods but I don't know much about it. Is it a "synthetic" or "organic" nutrient? This is very important for the way you need to do things going forward. If it is organic, then you will need to look at getting some dolomite lime to mix in with your medium, and you will need to make microbe teas to give the microbes a boost as they are the life-blood of organic nutrient grows. 

If it is synthetic nutrients, then you will need to get a TDS pen and a pH pen for monitoring the chemistry of the nutes. You will also need pH adjusters and calibration solutions for the pH pen. You will most likely also need to get an additive called cal/mag, which is a combination of magnesium and calcium which is not given in large amounts in base nutrients (it interferes with the chemistry of concentrate nutrients) While organic grows live and die with microbe health, Synthetic grows live and die with pH.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yes, the stem is too long, which indicates either too little light or the light is too far away.  If you have a 2' 4 tube T5 it is most likely the 2000 lumens tubes.  You should be able to get those within a couple of inches from the top of your plant.  You do need to  keep your space small enough so that your light is not trying to light up too much space.  Do you have an reflective "walls" around the baby plant?  If the light and the plant are simply sitting in a large space without reflective surfaces around the plant, the light is dispersing throughout the room and the plant will be getting inadequate light.  The light you are using will cover a little under 3 sq ft or a space 2' x 1.5'.

I personally would recommend lime in all soil mixtures regardless of whether you are growing organic or not.  

I also have never heard of Nectar of the Gods.  I am always curious how new growers pick their nutrients.  So how did you happen upon this nute line?  Okay, after reading about this nutrient line.  I a going to suggest something else for you as a beginner.  This is from their web site: 

"Oregon&#8217;s Only Organics understands that Nectar For the Gods is not for everyone. It takes a gardener with the special passion and desire to produce the highest quality fruits and vegetables to use this line of nutrients. Nectar For the Gods will never claim the highest yielding plants, the tallest plants etc. etc. But we can tell you that the flavors and the colors and the overall quality will be noticeably better. So if you&#8217;re ready to break off from the average gardeners mentality, and you want to impress your friends with your mad gardening skills, give Nectar For the Gods a shot."

This kind of sounds like it is for the more experienced gardener.  I really am not too impressed with the information that they give as nothing has any N-P-K numbers.  It also looks like there are a myriad of products that you are going to have to try and wade through to just figure out what they do.  How many of the products did you buy?  I do like organics though I believe it is harder to grow organic.  What kind of soil did you use t initially plant them in?


----------



## Bswe22

Hushpuppy said:


> I have heard of the Nectar of the Gods but I don't know much about it. Is it a "synthetic" or "organic" nutrient? This is very important for the way you need to do things going forward. If it is organic, then you will need to look at getting some dolomite lime to mix in with your medium, and you will need to make microbe teas to give the microbes a boost as they are the life-blood of organic nutrient grows.
> 
> If it is synthetic nutrients, then you will need to get a TDS pen and a pH pen for monitoring the chemistry of the nutes. You will also need pH adjusters and calibration solutions for the pH pen. You will most likely also need to get an additive called cal/mag, which is a combination of magnesium and calcium which is not given in large amounts in base nutrients (it interferes with the chemistry of concentrate nutrients) While organic grows live and die with microbe health, Synthetic grows live and die with pH.



They are organic nutrients. Not sure if I'm going to use them yet or not. Thanks for all that info! That will help me make my decision.


----------



## Bswe22

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Yes, the stem is too long, which indicates either too little light or the light is too far away.  If you have a 2' 4 tube T5 it is most likely the 2000 lumens tubes.  You should be able to get those within a couple of inches from the top of your plant.  You do need to  keep your space small enough so that your light is not trying to light up too much space.  Do you have an reflective "walls" around the baby plant?  If the light and the plant are simply sitting in a large space without reflective surfaces around the plant, the light is dispersing throughout the room and the plant will be getting inadequate light.  The light you are using will cover a little under 3 sq ft or a space 2' x 1.5'.
> 
> I personally would recommend lime in all soil mixtures regardless of whether you are growing organic or not.
> 
> I also have never heard of Nectar of the Gods.  I am always curious how new growers pick their nutrients.  So how did you happen upon this nute line?  Okay, after reading about this nutrient line.  I a going to suggest something else for you as a beginner.  This is from their web site:
> 
> "Oregons Only Organics understands that Nectar For the Gods is not for everyone. It takes a gardener with the special passion and desire to produce the highest quality fruits and vegetables to use this line of nutrients. Nectar For the Gods will never claim the highest yielding plants, the tallest plants etc. etc. But we can tell you that the flavors and the colors and the overall quality will be noticeably better. So if youre ready to break off from the average gardeners mentality, and you want to impress your friends with your mad gardening skills, give Nectar For the Gods a shot."
> 
> This kind of sounds like it is for the more experienced gardener.  I really am not too impressed with the information that they give as nothing has any N-P-K numbers.  It also looks like there are a myriad of products that you are going to have to try and wade through to just figure out what they do.  How many of the products did you buy?  I do like organics though I believe it is harder to grow organic.  What kind of soil did you use t initially plant them in?




This plant was transplanted today. I buried a lot of that long stem. I also raised it closer to the light. My light fixture is from an old reef tank that I had. It is a high output T5 fixture. I just recently put new grow tubes in it. This evening I cut a little white poly film and made a little tent around the area. I will be tweaking that a little more tomorrow. I also put a little fan near by blowing across the light and plant. 

View attachment 2014-10-04 22.54.39.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-04 22.54.50.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-04 22.55.40.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-04 22.55.53.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

When you transplant like this, you should bury the stem right up to the first set of leaves.  You still really have a lot of stem sticking out of the soil.

Have you fed them anything yet?  I notice that the color in the last close up doesn't look quite right.

What was the spectrum of the T5s you bought?  Something in the 6500K range is best for vegging.  

The reflective film tent and the fan will help.  The tent area needs to be really small to take advantage of all the light you have--something like 2 x 1.5.  Keep the lights as close as you can.  You will find that you can keep the canopy an inch or 2 away from yhe light without adverse effects.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah that looks good. Looks like good soil. Plants look quite happy. The cotyledons are yellowing so it is ready for some groceries now


----------



## Hushpuppy

Just noticing the light color. I know a lot of aquarium lights use "Daylight" which is 5000K spectrum. That is ok but you will get better growth and results with 6500K bulbs.


----------



## maineharvest

It looks like your off to a good start. Feed it and watch it grow.


----------



## Bswe22

I did want to bury more of the stem but didn't have the room to fit the correct pot in my little area right now. 

I replaced the bulbs in my light with 4 new 6500K grow lights. I didn't think pure actinic light would be goodlol

I have not fed them anything yet but I think I really need too! Looks really droopy this morning. :-(

When I transplanted yesterday the bottom of the pot had a lot of roots! I used Mykos Pure Mycorrhizal Inculant right on the root zone. I tried to only water the root zone and not the media entirely. I did read the the soil I used has some nutrients in it I think. I am using Roots Organic Formula 707. This is from their website:

"Formula 707
Roots Organics Formula 707 was created for a special kind of gardener, one who wants to control their own destiny. It is different from the other growing mixes created by Aurora Innovations. It was designed with greater water holding capacity, less perlite and pumice, and specific ingredients for outdoor as well as indoor container gardening. Just cut, poke holes and plant directly into the ready-to-use grow bags. The 15 and 30 gallon grow bags contain just less than 10 and 20 gallons of the highest quality growing mix. Made from only the finest ingredients, coarse peat, coco fiber, compost, perlite, pumice, worm castings, bat guano, fish bone meal, soybean meal, kelp meal and much more."

Now my question is Do I need to feed at this stage or not? Am I using soil or a soilless mixture? I was under the impression that it was a soilless mixture.

Should I be worried about the droopy ness this morning? Or is this just because of the transplant yesterday? 

View attachment 2014-10-05 10.32.43.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-05 10.32.33.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-05 10.32.19.jpg


View attachment 2014-10-05 10.32.03.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

its doing fine. The droopiness is most likely from the transplant. It should pop back up in a day or two. If the plant is hungry, it will not droop, the leaves will get lighter toward yellow. If the leaves are drooping, it is either ffrom transplanting into drier medium (yours would be considered organic soilless medium), or from too much water.

Here is a little trick for you to keep from over watering. Whenever you get ready to water, aerate your water ffor 6-12hrs. This will dissolve lots of oxygen into your water which is good for the roots of the plant, and it will help to prevent the roots from drowning until the medium drains and dries enough to pull air into the soil.

You don't need to feed the plant at all right now. I would say to get some mollasses and use about 3 tablespoons to a gallon of water and pour that into the soil the next time you water. You already have beneficial microbes in there so adding the mollasses will stimulate them to multiply and go to work ffeeding and protecting the plant. 

Have you added any dolomite lime to your soil? Iff you haven't then you need to get some and add a couple teaspoons to your soil on top and then take a small fork and work it into the soil just a bit before watering. This and the microbes will keep the pH of the soil in the happy zone for the plants.  I would give it about 2 weeks before adding any nutrients and then only go with about 1/3rd of what they recommend for the ffirst 2 feedings, then on the next 2 feedings move it to 2/3rd of the recommended dosage, and so on till you are up to full dosage every feeding. Being in organic/amended soil, you already have plenty of nutes so I wouldn't feed it but 2x a week at most, probably no more than 1x a week


----------



## Bswe22

I have not added any dolimite lime to the soil. That will happen tomorrow! That does lead me into my next question. What should my waters pH be before watering? My tap water is about 7.4. What pH is best for cannabis?


----------



## Hushpuppy

Since you are in organic, your pH should be right around 6.5 but no higher than 6.8 and no lower than 6.3 as that is going into the soilless/hydro range. Most plants prefer soil and water pH to be more acidic than alkaline which is anything above 7.0  Since your water is above 7.0, you will not need much lime. However, I am always concerned when water is above 7.0 as that usually means there is some alkaline chemicals present in the water. 

If you water is heavy with mineral, certain minerals will cause the pH to be pulled one direction or another. Sometimes its a very minor amount that is pulling the pH high, and the nutrient solution added to the water, or even pouring the water into the organic soil is enough to bring the water in the soil/medium back to where you want it.

That is why I always recommend that new growers take a sample of their water to their county agriculture department, or iff you are on treated water, contact the water department and ask them what the pH, TDS and the top 5 elements are that is in the water. Also ask them about chlorine or chloramine, floride, or salts being in the water.


----------



## pcduck

I would save the mollases for my ACT tea.


----------



## Bswe22

pcduck said:


> I would save the mollases for my ACT tea.




What is ACT tea? ( I have so much to learn...lol)


----------



## Bswe22

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413037134.848197.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413037195.378048.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413037209.939048.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413037222.460738.jpg


Just thought I would give a little update. She is looking pretty good to me! I have moved her outside to my grow room now. She is under a 600W MH now. I started the light out about 4' away. I left it that way for a day then lowered the light down to 3' away. Should I go any closer that that with a 600W MH? Also was wondering when is the best time to water the plant? Just after the lights come on? Just before the lights go off? Or does it just not matter? Thanks! 

The pictures are from a few days ago, just before the move to the grow room. I will post more pictures later!


----------



## Rosebud

A good way to tell how close your plant should be from the light is by putting your hand on top of the plant. Bring the light so it is just warm on you hand, not hot. 

You have had lots of good advice here, yay for your new baby. she looks good. When or if you transplant again you can bury your stem.  Greenest of mojo...good start.


----------



## Bswe22

It is under a air cooled hood. I can put my hand within 6" of the glass. I was just thinking that I would slowly acclimate the plant to the new light.  I will start moving it closer in 6" increments. I also gave my first feeding this morning. I have decided to use the Nectar for the Gods line of organic nutrients. I only used it at 1/4 strength today. I will slowly move up full strength.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Good plan on both feeding and light distance to get it acclimated. I would stop at 1' away from the plant so that you don't get light bleaching from being too close.

It doesn't matter when you water them as long as the soil has reached sufficient dryness and you don't get any water on the leaves. Water/feed slowly to allow the soil to become fully saturated so that you don't get dry pockets which can kill roots. She is looking quite happy


----------



## Bswe22

Thanks Hush!!! Glad to hear from all the experienced grower s that I'm on the right path!!!!!! I am just about ready for the first topping! What can you tell me about the deformed looking leaves? I've searched for any kind of bugs that might be eating the leaves but haven't seen anything. Is this normal or is there something I can't see that I need to treat for? 


View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413135545.217873.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413135555.909880.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413135565.825945.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413135573.325317.jpg


----------



## Bswe22

Also, when should I transplant to its final 5 gall


----------



## Bswe22

Sorry about the last post, I hit send while trying to type, big thumb and small iphone....lol.... 

Anyway, as I was asking, when should I transplant to its final 5 gallon pot? Or should I go into a 2 or 3 gallon pot before going  into the final 5 gallon pot?


----------



## Hushpuppy

I have heard of a few things that cause that leaf curl/twist/taco-fold, but the only thing that I remember is possible magnesium shortage. Not necessarily a deficiency though as that shows a little different. Do you have dolomite lime in your medium? If you don't then you need to get some. The Espoma garden lime is very good but don't get heavy with it, or it will drive you pH too high. Ask THG and Hammy about how much to use.

As far as transplanting, I would wait another week or 2 (somewhere around the 4th week depending on how fast they are growing) as they look like they are comfortable and happy at the moment. Then I would go to the ffinal container. How old/big are they now? What size pots are they in?


----------



## Bswe22

I was going to put the dolomite lime in but the guy I deal with at my local grow shop said I shouldn't need it because I was adjust my waterWondering if any organic gardeners out there have heard of, used or using Nectar for the Gods line up of nutrients? If so, what do you think of them and what products in the line up have you used? Thanks for any and all advise!!!  s pH when I water. He said that if I wasn't doing that then the lime would be the way to go because it would adjust the water/nutes in the soil. 

It's is in about a 3/4 gallon pot for now. I do want to grow this plant to be a mother plant. Is there anything "special" I should be doing because I am growing this out to be a mother plant and not going to flower it out? I did trim off the first "Single" leaves as well as the first set of three leaf leaves last night. 



View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413307720.456164.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413307732.011721.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413307746.212684.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413307755.533784.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413307765.611009.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

That person didn't tell you exactly correct. While you don't necessarily need to use lime to control the pH if you are manually adjusting, it still is a very helpful element to have in organic grows. Dolomitic lime has plenty of magnesium and a lower amount of calcium which the plants need. These 2 elements are not usually given in concentrated liquid nutrients(except in very small amounts) because they tend to bind with the other elements and cause the nutrients to precipitate out of the solution where they are not useful to the plants.

When growing organically, you have to think off your soil as being alive and in a symbiotic relationship with the plant. You feed the soil and then the microbes within the soil feed the plants. Ffor this reason, you want to supply all off the things that the soil needs to feed the plants. Magnesium and calcium are 2 very important elements that must be there. The lime is made so that it will release into the soil and become subject to the microbes to use for feeding the plants. At the same time, the lime will work with the microbes to maintain a pH balance. If you adjust your pH going in, it will not stay adjusted because of the actions of the plants and microbes working within the soil to retrieve and use certain elements. The lime stays present and works in balance for a much longer period of time.

Now as far as making a mother plant ffor cloning, all you have to do is just grow the plant to a certain height and try to keep it at that height while taking cuttings periodically. As long as that plant stays in 24hrs of light, it will stay in veg. One thing that many off us do with our plants for getting clones is we either top the plant or FIM the plant to force it to become more bushy rather than allowing it to grow "stalky". However, you have to check on the breed of the plant to know iff it will take that kind of training. Some strains will not take well to topping or Fimming. 

I noticed that you said you cut off some leaves at the bottom. You don't need to do that as that will encourage the plant to grow straight up as opposed to bushing out. Check with the breeder of this plant to see if it will accept topping or not. If it will accept it, then go ahead and do a topping or FIM to encourage the bushy growth then let her grow and keep her happy. You don't have to do anything special for a plant to be a mother plant. I have found that if you have a plant that has been used as a mother for several runs, she will get very big and take up space. At that point, I go ahead and flower her out after I have several successful clones. Then I just choose one of the clones to take her place as the new mother.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Keep in mind that a lot of people who work in hydro stores don't even grow.  I don't think this guy does or he wouldn't have told you to not use lime...jeez, stuff like this kills me.  If you put line in the soil, it will often buffer the soil so that you do not need to go through the hassle of pH'ing everything.  However, and this is a huge however, if you are growing organic and your tap water is not way out of whack (like 9 or 5) you shouldn't need to pH your grow at all.  And I can not believe that your hydro guy did not know this.  So, my advise is to listen to nothing this person says and rely on the experienced people here who have grown hundreds if not thousands of plants.  

 Do you have room for a mother plant?  A lot of us don't and we just take clones from clones.  You can do this for years and years.

 Nectar of the Gods must have had a bunch of salespeople going around to hydro stores pushing their stuff.  I had never heard of it before a week or 2 ago.  And now you are the 2nd new grower who has purchased that line.  That is a multi-product line.  What exactly did you get?


----------



## Bswe22

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Nectar of the Gods must have had a bunch of salespeople going around to hydro stores pushing their stuff.  I had never heard of it before a week or 2 ago.  And now you are the 2nd new grower who has purchased that line.  That is a multi-product line.  What exactly did you get?



It is a multi-product line. I am using the, I guess would be their 4 part "beginner" products. I am sure I will add more down the road. as far as I can tell this one is loving it!!! 

I figured it was the easiest way(for me!) to grow organic. 

View attachment IMG_0859.jpg


View attachment IMG_0858.jpg


----------



## Bswe22

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Do you have room for a mother plant?  A lot of us don't and we just take clones from clones.  You can do this for years and years.



I don't really but I am working on making some. Right now I have about a 3' X 3' X 8' room. This will ultimatly be my flowering room. There is a 600W MH bulb in there now. I will be changing that to a HPS when its time. It is an air cooled hood with a 6" fan exhausting from the hear from the light and room to the outside. I plan on building another grow box that will have HO T5's in it. That is where I will keep my mother plant and raise clones for the flowering room. I haven't quite figured out the timing issue yet with keeping a set of plants flowering at all times. I guess that will come with experience.


----------



## Bswe22

Hushpuppy said:


> I noticed that you said you cut off some leaves at the bottom. You don't need to do that as that will encourage the plant to grow straight up as opposed to bushing out. Check with the breeder of this plant to see if it will accept topping or not. If it will accept it, then go ahead and do a topping or FIM to encourage the bushy growth then let her grow and keep her happy. You don't have to do anything special for a plant to be a mother plant. I have found that if you have a plant that has been used as a mother for several runs, she will get very big and take up space. At that point, I go ahead and flower her out after I have several successful clones. Then I just choose one of the clones to take her place as the new mother.



i cut the first and second set of leaves off in hopes to let the shoot that was coming from that node better growth. I was actually thinking of maybe cutting off the next two lowest sets of fan leaves to give all the under growth more light and all the attention instead of the fan leaf getting the attention from the plant. Here is what I am talking about. Thanks  

View attachment IMG_0866.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

NO!  Do not cut fan leaves off.  The fan leaves are where the huge majority of the photosynthesis takes place.  The buds do not really require light, the leaves do.  Cutting off fan leaves is counterproductive.  

Why not just take clones from clones?


----------



## Bswe22

I'm not sure why I don't take clones from clones. When I think about it, it kinda makes since. I guess from this point I would grow this plant big enough to get 6 clones from it(I'm only allowed 6 flowering plants at one time) then flip it and flower this one plant out. While this plant is flowering the clones will have about 8 weeks time to root and get big enough to move into the flowering room. A week or two before putting the 6 clones I'm the flowering room I would take one clone from each plant and start the process all over again? Is that kinda how you do it? Seems logical to me? 

I did top her this morning before work. I hope I didn't do it too soon and I hope I did it right!!! I didn't take any pictures but I will tonight when I get home! I'm kinda nervous about it!!!...lol


----------



## Bswe22

Here is what she looked like last night! 

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413566207.990574.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413566222.131591.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413566238.138103.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413566250.770576.jpg


----------



## Dman1234

Bswe22 said:


> I'm not sure why I don't take clones from clones. When I think about it, it kinda makes since. I guess from this point I would grow this plant big enough to get 6 clones from it(I'm only allowed 6 flowering plants at one time) then flip it and flower this one plant out. While this plant is flowering the clones will have about 8 weeks time to root and get big enough to move into the flowering room. A week or two before putting the 6 clones I'm the flowering room I would take one clone from each plant and start the process all over again? Is that kinda how you do it? Seems logical to me?



Its called Perpetual Harvest and many do it, Your plant looks happy.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Bswe22 said:


> I'm not sure why I don't take clones from clones. When I think about it, it kinda makes since. I guess from this point I would grow this plant big enough to get 6 clones from it(I'm only allowed 6 flowering plants at one time) then flip it and flower this one plant out. While this plant is flowering the clones will have about 8 weeks time to root and get big enough to move into the flowering room. A week or two before putting the 6 clones I'm the flowering room I would take one clone from each plant and start the process all over again? Is that kinda how you do it? Seems logical to me?
> 
> I did top her this morning before work. I hope I didn't do it too soon and I hope I did it right!!! I didn't take any pictures but I will tonight when I get home! I'm kinda nervous about it!!!...lol



 Basically, yes that is it.  Always take more clones than you think that you will need as not all of them will necessarily root and you can pick the strongest to keep.  You don't necessarily need to take 1 cut from each plant.  Usually, even though they are all clones from the same mother, you will get some variance in the way they grow.  You can take cuts from the strongest most vigorous plants.

 Your plant is large enough to top and don't be nervous--it is hard to top a plant wrong as it simply entails cutting off a portion of the top growth.  Fimming is like a mini topping and involves just cutting off about 1/2 of the newest growing tip, usually about 1/2 or 3/4".  I personally prefer fimming as I do not lose so much top growth and it usually splits into 4 tops rather than 2.

 When growing in soil, I like to grow organic also.  I love the earthy smell of the soil and the nutrients.  I love not having to worry about the pH.  What exactly does the 4 part beginner pack consist of?  I always like to know what I am feeding my plants and what each thing does.    

 Do you just have 1 plant?


----------



## Bswe22

Right now, I do only have one plant. Here is what I am using:

Gaia Mania
Ingredients:
Soybean extract, feather meal, bone meal, worm castings, leonardite, and Kelp extract (Ascophyllum nodosum)
http://oregonsonly.com/gaia-mania

Herculean Harvest
Ingredients:
Steamed bone meal.
http://oregonsonly.com/herculean-harvest

Medusas Magic
Ingredients:
Soybean extract, feather meal, bone meal, worm castings, potassium phosphate, magnesium sulfate, potassium sulfate and calcium nitrate
http://oregonsonly.com/medusas-magic

Zeus Juice
Ingredients:
Humic acid and Kelp extract (Ascophyllum nodosum)
http://oregonsonly.com/zeus-juice





I just added this to line line up as well.

Demeter
Demeters Destiny
Ingredients:
Calcium phosphate
http://oregonsonly.com/demeter

Seems like this plant is liking it so far as well. I'm sure I will add other products down the road too.


----------



## Bswe22

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413813392.605993.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413813407.645804.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413813416.216543.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413813425.538807.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413813433.625371.jpg


As far as I can tell she is looking pretty happy and healthy!!! I thought I would share the set up she is in. 

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413813561.166889.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413813541.783863.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Bswe22 said:


> Right now, I do only have one plant. Here is what I am using:
> 
> Gaia Mania
> Ingredients:
> Soybean extract, feather meal, bone meal, worm castings, leonardite, and Kelp extract (Ascophyllum nodosum)
> http://oregonsonly.com/gaia-mania
> 
> Herculean Harvest
> Ingredients:
> Steamed bone meal.
> http://oregonsonly.com/herculean-harvest
> 
> Medusas Magic
> Ingredients:
> Soybean extract, feather meal, bone meal, worm castings, potassium phosphate, magnesium sulfate, potassium sulfate and calcium nitrate
> http://oregonsonly.com/medusas-magic
> 
> Zeus Juice
> Ingredients:
> Humic acid and Kelp extract (Ascophyllum nodosum)
> http://oregonsonly.com/zeus-juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just added this to line line up as well.
> 
> Demeter
> Demeters Destiny
> Ingredients:
> Calcium phosphate
> http://oregonsonly.com/demeter
> 
> Seems like this plant is liking it so far as well. I'm sure I will add other products down the road too.


 
 Do you know what each of these additives does for the plant?  Do you actually need to use all those at once?


----------



## Hushpuppy

I said above that I thought the leaves folding up could possibly be the early stage of Mag deficiency, but seeing them now, I don't see any deficiencies. I think the leaves having the folded fronds when they are new is not all that unusual. It seems like the Indicas do it more so than the Sativas. That plant looks quite healthy and almost too much nitrogen as it appears to be quite dark green. If the tips of the leaf fronds begin to curl under or turn brown then you are giving them too much nitrogen. Is there a schedule of how to use that nute brand? Some appears to be overlapping. I bet you are supposed to use it in proportions and change the proportions as  the plant grows.


----------



## Bswe22

Honestly THG, I don't. I'm to new to the whole growing thing. I will, at some point, learn what the purpose is of everything but for now I'm just pretty much going to follow the feeding schedule. Having a big multi part system like this is also right up my ally. I can get kinda nerdy when it comes to this kinda stuff. I really enjoy mixing up batches of nutrients, measuring everything out, testing for proper pH and all that. I know it's not for some people but that's the kinda stuff that makes it fun for me....lol... 

As for the plant, how long before I will start seeing the new tops emerge? I topped the plant last Friday morning. Also, will I get new tops from these locations???

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413834829.559821.jpg


----------



## Bswe22

Yes Hush there is a feeding schedule. I started out at 1/4 strength of their early veg schedule, I have been at full strength of their early veg schedule for about a week now. When would I move into the mid veg feeding schedule? 

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1413835141.886501.jpg


----------



## Bswe22

So when do you water your plants? I know they need to go thru a wet and dry phase but how dry do you let the media get? Do you let it get so dry that the leaves start to droop or do I need to find that sweet spot of the media being slightly dried but the leaves are still reaching upward? Thanks!!!


----------



## Bswe22

The Hemp Goddess said:


> NO!  Do not cut fan leaves off.  The fan leaves are where the huge majority of the photosynthesis takes place.  The buds do not really require light, the leaves do.  Cutting off fan leaves is counterproductive.




At what point do I start trimming up this plant? I know you say not to trim off fan leaves but what if they are touching the soil? Do I trim them off then? When I water the tips of two different sets of leaves are getting wet because they are touching the soil. Thanks!!


----------



## Hushpuppy

The plant is looking very healthy so I wouldn't move up to the next stage just yet. I would give it another week. It looks like the schedule is flexible to adjust to how the plant does as opposed to following a set week to week schedule. But it looks like it is set to a 6-8 week veg phase. I don't know this nute brand so I am making an educated guess at how it would be used. I work around a 6week veg cycle so that I get the level of growth and maturity that I need but the look of the plant makes me think that you should discount the first 2 weeks of life for seedlings then go on a 2 week cycle where you would switch schedules every 2 weeks(barring any issues that could cause the plant to slow its growth). Then on the fflower schedule, switch every 2 weeks(for an 8wk flower) then on the 7th week stay with the last dosage, and then when they are in their 8th week cut off all but the HH. If you have a 9week flower, then extend the late flower schedule ffor another week. If they are 10wk fflowers then you would divide the schedule into 3 week changes and use the 10th week for the "fflush" week.

Determining when to water is challenging for new growers until you get used to reading the plants and/or soil. The problem is that there are variables that will affect the watering times. I stick my finger into the soil and ffeel for moisture. Iff you have small containers then you can just stick your ffinger in about half to your middle knuckle, but if you have larger containers then stick your ffinger in as deep as you can to feel for moisture. Iff the soil is still quite moist then no water. Iff only slightly moist at the very end then time to water.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

With organics, it is my opinion that you don't want to go to the point where the plant is drooping.  Those microbes don't like it completely bone dry.  I think that Hush has given you a good guideline.  After you have been doing this awhile, you can get to where you can tell if the plant needs water by the weight of the pot.  

You may want to do a little clean up of your plant near the soil level.  However, I would clip entire branches, not just the fan leaves.  Foliage that sits against the dirt can be problematic.

My word, what an involved nute schedule...and I thought the GO Box had a lot.  I personally just feel better when I know what I am feeding my plants.  I understand that companies want to keep recipes "secret", but this just makes me a little uncomfortable.  Plant looks good, so like Hush, I think I would just keep things like they are now.


----------



## Bswe22

The Hemp Goddess said:


> You may want to do a little clean up of your plant near the soil level.  However, I would clip entire branches, not just the fan leaves.  Foliage that sits against the dirt can be problematic.





I was hoping you would say that!  I did do a small clean up this morning. When you say to clip entire branches, what if I don't have entire branches to clip off yet? It was just the lowest two sets of fan leaves that were touching the soil. Those were all I trimmed off. Thanks!!!


----------



## Bswe22

The Hemp Goddess said:


> My word, what an involved nute schedule...and I thought the GO Box had a lot.  I personally just feel better when I know what I am feeding my plants.  I understand that companies want to keep recipes "secret", but this just makes me a little uncomfortable.  Plant looks good, so like Hush, I think I would just keep things like they are now.





I do know the ingredients of everything, they are on the bottles. The bottles also show the NPK numbers. I will post all that info tonight after work. I just haven't researched what effect all the different ingredients have on the plant yet. Right now I guess I'm just trusting this line of nutes to get the job done.  Once I have more experience I my change nutes or I may not. Don't know that yet. I have been spending my time figuring out the room and the other basics of growing this plant. Loving every minute of it I might add! Thanks!!!


----------



## Bswe22

Hushpuppy said:


> The plant is looking very healthy so I wouldn't move up to the next stage just yet. I would give it another week. It looks like the schedule is flexible to adjust to how the plant does as opposed to following a set week to week schedule. But it looks like it is set to a 6-8 week veg phase. I don't know this nute brand so I am making an educated guess at how it would be used. I work around a 6week veg cycle so that I get the level of growth and maturity that I need but the look of the plant makes me think that you should discount the first 2 weeks of life for seedlings then go on a 2 week cycle where you would switch schedules every 2 weeks(barring any issues that could cause the plant to slow its growth). Then on the fflower schedule, switch every 2 weeks(for an 8wk flower) then on the 7th week stay with the last dosage, and then when they are in their 8th week cut off all but the HH. If you have a 9week flower, then extend the late flower schedule ffor another week. If they are 10wk fflowers then you would divide the schedule into 3 week changes and use the 10th week for the "fflush" week.
> 
> 
> 
> Determining when to water is challenging for new growers until you get used to reading the plants and/or soil. The problem is that there are variables that will affect the watering times. I stick my finger into the soil and ffeel for moisture. Iff you have small containers then you can just stick your ffinger in about half to your middle knuckle, but if you have larger containers then stick your ffinger in as deep as you can to feel for moisture. Iff the soil is still quite moist then no water. Iff only slightly moist at the very end then time to water.



I will start doing all of the above Hush! Thanks!!!


----------



## Bswe22

After topping this plant not last Friday but the Friday before, so its been 9 days. This is what I have. Is this normal? One side is taking off and the other side doesn't look so good to me. Is it ok? Will it catch up?

Also wondering when and where to take clones from? Are the undergrowth shoots coming off the bottom of the plant and in the middle going to be my clone? If so, are they ready to go? How big do they need to be?

When is it time to transplant? How do you know if the plant is root bound?

Thanks!! 

View attachment IMG_0949.jpg


View attachment IMG_0948.jpg


View attachment IMG_0947.jpg


View attachment IMG_0944.jpg


View attachment IMG_0945.jpg


View attachment IMG_0946.jpg


----------



## Bswe22

Well, good bad right or wrong I think I will transplant tonight! I hate to do something wrong but I think growth has slowed way down. Might be due to the topping 10 days ago or it might need more room to grow. Either way, she is going into a bigger pot tonight!


----------



## Hushpuppy

I think you will be ffine at this point to transplant. It looks like it hasn't done a lot of vertical growth because it has been growing the side branches, which is what happens when you top or FIM. The lower branches are definitely from where you would pull the cuttings for clones. I wouldn't look to pull any cuttings just yet. Let her continue to grow. Don't panic if she doesn't take off after transplanting. Sometimes they will pause the veg growth while they expand the root base, then when that is done, the canopy will take off again. 

Be patient and don't overthink or over react. She is doing fine


----------



## Bswe22

Transplant complete! It's new home is a 3 gallon GeoPot. I put a couple tbsp's of Mykos on the root zone and filled it up with some Roots Organic soil. Watered only the root zone with about the same amount of water I would've used to feed in the smaller pot. Hope all turns out well!!!  

View attachment IMG_0958.jpg


View attachment IMG_0962.jpg


View attachment IMG_0965.jpg


----------



## Bswe22

The morning after.....lol.....As far as I can tell this gal is looking good! (At least I hope it's a girl!!!) 

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414511497.875501.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414511510.729104.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414511523.191231.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414511531.211640.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414511543.016642.jpg


Still not 100% sure about the fim job I did! The on side is looking pretty weak!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Oh yeah, she looks much better  FIM is fine. They will grow odd sometimes after the FIM and will grow some weird, twisted, tortured looking leaves, but that is just from them being nipped and then growing back. Don't let the weird looking leaves scare you. She will grow right past that and keep on rocking, and never even know anything was done.


----------



## Bswe22

Just did the first watering after transplant! Took the whole 2 qts. Only watered around the root ball. Looks like the fim job is working out! I have 4 tops. I am going to have a nice bushy mother plant. Now I just need this gal to mature so I can clone it and get some plants to produce some buds....lol


View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414764134.643180.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414764159.912488.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414764172.565504.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414764190.901016.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414764201.731127.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

She looks quite healthy and happy. I would say another couple weeks and you will be able to see some alternating nodes and possibly some preflowers


----------



## Bswe22

Thanks HP!! It's so fun to watch as it gets bigger and bigger! I'm excited for 6 flowering plants in the flower room and more clones in the veg room. I guess I'm just excited about being in this new hobby! Here are some photos from this evening. View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414816026.981299.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414816035.705492.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414816048.857151.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414816064.364051.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414816077.835528.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414816086.186056.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414816094.156851.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414816101.289075.jpg


My guess is that I should cut off the very bottom fan leafs, they are just starting to yellow a little bit and they aren't getting much light. They are also starting to touch the soil.


----------



## Hushpuppy

don't cut them off. Wait until the plant lets them go. MJ is unique in that it pulls nutrients out of the old leaves that are no longer doing any work for the plant.(I'm not sure if any other plants do this but I would imagine some do) It will draw out any useful elements within the leaves then they will wither and drop off. then you can pull them out. Taking them sooner just causes the plant to work more to get those elements that are already available in those leaves.


----------



## Bswe22

Hushpuppy said:


> She looks quite healthy and happy. I would say another couple weeks and you will be able to see some alternating nodes and possibly some preflowers




Looks like it didn't take a week for those pre-flowers, if I'm not mistaken, this plant is a female and those are the pre-flowers. 

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414902761.224830.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414902776.477512.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414902804.376138.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414902821.175931.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414902830.732540.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414902838.746405.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414902851.048815.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1414902862.870098.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

You are indeed correct  Looks like a lady to me :yay:


----------



## Bswe22

What would cause the tips of the leaves to turn yellow like that? I just noticed it today. Thanks! 

View attachment IMG_1045.jpg


View attachment IMG_1047.jpg


View attachment IMG_1049.jpg


----------



## Bswe22

Other than the yellow tips I think she is looking pretty good! (as far as I can telllol) One of the two tops I got when I fimmed decided to split and make two tops in its self. So I am ending up with three tops from the fim job. :smoke1: I am getting a few of the stems are turning purple but I think that is from the room getting to cold. I will be addressing that issue tomorrow. 

View attachment IMG_1050.jpg


View attachment IMG_1051.jpg


View attachment IMG_1053.jpg


View attachment IMG_1054.jpg


View attachment IMG_1055.jpg


View attachment IMG_1057.jpg


View attachment IMG_1056.jpg


----------



## Iron Emmett

The leaf tips can brown like that when it has been slightly overfed, but nothing to worry about, alot of people actually feed up until they get just a bit of tip burn, so they know that their plant is getting the maximum amount of nutes it can use.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yes, you have a girl!  I have had several plants that show sex before they have alternating nodes, but most do have alternating nodes before you see preflowers.  I have a Hashberry going right now that didn't.  

I am one of those that pushes my nutrients until I see some burned tips and then back off a bit.  Not all strains will like the same concentration of nutrients.

You are getting quite a bit of stretch there--how far away is the light from your canopy?


----------



## Bswe22

The Hemp Goddess said:


> You are getting quite a bit of stretch there--how far away is the light from your canopy?




The light is less than 12 inches away, how close should she be to a 600W MH? 

My other question is how long before I can clone her? I want to pull 6 clones off of her then flower this one out. Then going forward I can pull clones off the 6 plants before they get flipped to 12/12. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hushpuppy

I would give her another week or two and see if she begins to alternate nodes. Plus that will allow you to get more cutting sites that are big enough to work with.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Also, if you want 6 clones, I recommend taking about twice that many cuts.  I don't know if you have cloned before, but not everyone gets 100%, even experienced cloners.


----------



## Bswe22

Hushpuppy said:


> I would give her another week or two and see if she begins to alternate nodes. Plus that will allow you to get more cutting sites that are big enough to work with.



How "alternating" will the nodes be? Will the nodes be real close together or will they be very much separated? They look like they are starting to separate a little bit. When I say a little, I mean a little. I will get a picture when the lights turn on to show you.


----------



## Bswe22

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Also, if you want 6 clones, I recommend taking about twice that many cuts.  I don't know if you have cloned before, but not everyone gets 100%, even experienced cloners.




I never have done clones. I do plan on taking more than I need. The reason I am taking 6 is because that is what I am allowed to flower at one time. My plan is to take 8 clones from this plant then give her a week or so to heal up and go ahead and flower this one plant while the clones grow and get themselves ready for the 12/12 flip. About 2 weeks before the 6 clones get flipped to 12/12 I will get anther set of clones from the first six and start the process all over again. Sound like a winning plan? What does everyone think? Always open to better ideas!!! 

Thanks


----------



## Hushpuppy

The older the plants get, the more separated the alternating will be. When she ffirst reaches maturity, you will only see very little separation, and it will be on the youngest parts of the plant. Once the alternation is obvious, then she is mature. Then it becomes a matter of how big and/or bushy you want to allow it to become before you take cuttings.

Your plan sounds good. That is what most of us do who clone


----------



## Bswe22

Just a little update. She has reached maturity! We have alternating nodes! 



View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1415948505.419289.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1415948515.262083.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1415948525.775266.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1415948566.321208.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1415948577.219485.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1415948588.050449.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1415948596.718420.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1415948604.691452.jpg



As far as I can tell she is looking pretty happy! I real excited about getting  clones from her and seeing how she flowers out!  

I did add a heater to my grow space.  When the lights are off it is getting real clod. There has been a 20+ degree temperature swing. I pretty sure that is what caused her to get some of the purple stems. The heater is on a timer so it will only be on when the lights are off. I also added a carbon filter to the room. I have noticed the faint smell of MJ my driveway. This should eliminate that problem. 

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1415949295.227401.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1415949305.796846.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1415949314.071897.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

You certainly have alternating nodes and female preflowers, so she is ready for the next phase of the cycle when you are.

This may be an academic question but You do realize that you have to take the plastic off the outside off the filter and connect it to the end of the extraction hose that goes to the exhaust fan so that the air can be pulled through the ffilter for it to work?


----------



## Bswe22

Hushpuppy said:


> This may be an academic question but You do realize that you have to take the plastic off the outside off the filter and connect it to the end of the extraction hose that goes to the exhaust fan so that the air can be pulled through the ffilter for it to work?




HaHa...... Yes Hush I do. I thought I had enough ducting to get the job done but the piece I have left was about 3 feet short. I will be getting more today so I can finish up tonight. [emoji6]  Speaking of ducting, GO DUCKS!!!!!! Win the day!!!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy

I thought as much but I wanted to be certain. Sometimes overlooking the simple things that we assume are a given, end up being the key to a solution.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I think that you can get your light closer.  I would try and take up any sags in the ducting.  I like semirigid ducting because it does not get sags.  

Also, as soon as your plant showed preflowers, she was sexually mature.  Some plants get quite a ways into flowering before developing alternating nodes.

It is a good idea to add a heater if your space is getting too cold.  However, make sure it does not get too hot.  Those little heaters are high wattage appliances and can heat up a small space quite hot.


----------



## Bswe22

I did a little cloning today! (First time by the way) I took 10 clones today. Here are the before and after pictures. 

Before:

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1416814401.281458.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1416814417.558889.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1416814424.238490.jpg


After:

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1416814455.837902.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1416814464.979198.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1416814478.735704.jpg


The clones:

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1416814510.984852.jpg



The clones are in rapid root plugs, under the humidity dome and on the heat pad. They are under a 2' 4 light HOT5 fixture with only 2 of the bulbs on. I am trying CloneX gel. Hopefully all 10 clones grow roots for me!!!


----------



## Bswe22

So how long do I leave these clones under the dome? Do I need to "burp" the dome everyday or just leave it closed for 7 days? Do I need to water the plugs everyday? Thanks! 

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1416844414.836306.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1416844422.098840.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Take that lid off and let those kids have some fresh air.


----------



## Bswe22

Thanks Rose! I will burp the lid everyday. Do I use the dome until I have roots showing thru the plugs? Also, the leaves are getting pretty droopy, is that normal? Thanks!


----------



## Rosebud

i could show you some oh so ugly pic's of clones that end up making it. Your picture looked way to wet to me.  I would start by leaving the lid off for half a day and see how they look. Clones wilt, turn yellow, look dead, and then come back. That may just be me and I may suck at cloning.   Cloning mojo to you Bswe!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah that dome is keeping them a little too wet. I would lift it and air them good. Maybe leave it off for 4 hours then put it back on for 12 hrs then take it off again for 4hrs. Keep dong that until they get roots popping out. You will know when they get roots if you look at them very close every day. You will see them change their actions and begin pepping up again.


----------



## Bswe22

What is causing the tips of the leaves to curl down like this? 

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1417201417.916538.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1417201426.486471.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1417201437.304058.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

Bswe22 said:


> What is causing the tips of the leaves to curl down like this?
> 
> View attachment 220108
> View attachment 220109
> View attachment 220110


Nitrogen.
Don't worry though,  she is happy!


----------



## Bswe22

As for the clones, they have been getting aired out a bit. The lighting has also changed. Due to unchangeable circumstances I had to move the clone try into my veg room. They are under the 600W light with their mom. Because of the fact that that is WAY WAY too much light for them I have made this light shade for them. I just used a bunch of black bird netting. It has really I knocked down the light. I'm hoping this works out perfect! 

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1417202675.019862.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1417202689.889428.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1417202716.993377.jpg


----------



## Bswe22

AluminumMonster said:


> Nitrogen.
> Don't worry though,  she is happy!




Too much nitrogen or too little?


----------



## AluminumMonster

Bswe22 said:


> Too much nitrogen or too little?


Just a tad too much.


----------



## Bswe22

AluminumMonster said:


> Just a tad too much.




Ok thanks! I will give her a flush tomorrow when it's time to water.


----------



## AluminumMonster

No don't flush. She is happy I promise. Next time you feed just give her a little less food is all.


----------



## Bswe22

Ok! Thanks!!!


----------



## KronicTheSeshHog

I think stem elongation is a reaction to low light levels. Might need to invest in better lighting..


----------



## Hushpuppy

I agree with AM, she is on the edge of having too much nitrogen, but if you cut back some on it(about 20% decrease) going forward she will work it out.


----------



## Bswe22

KronicTheSeshHog said:


> I think stem elongation is a reaction to low light levels. Might need to invest in better lighting..




Kronic - I assume you are referring to the clones needing better lighting. I put the netting over them because they have not rooted yet. They are all less than a week old. Everything I have read here and what has been suggested, was that the 2' T5 fixture I had them under was to much light because I had to keep the light right on top of the humidity dome. Unfortunately I am unable to move that light any higher so where they are now, under the 600W MH with the light diffused, is my only other option right now.


----------



## Bswe22

Hushpuppy said:


> I agree with AM, she is on the edge of having too much nitrogen, but if you cut back some on it(about 20% decrease) going forward she will work it out.







AluminumMonster said:


> No don't flush. She is happy I promise. Next time you feed just give her a little less food is all.





Sounds great! Thank You! I will dial back the nutes 20% and go from there.


----------



## Bswe22

Well 2 of the 10 clones are showing root tips thru the root plugs. When do I plant them? On the others it looks like I am getting new growth on top but no roots are starting to show. Is that possible?


----------



## Hushpuppy

If they are showing new growth on top after being paused for at least a week, then the  roots have developed enough ffor the plant to begin feeding itself, which means you can transplant them into more permanent homes. I would go ahead and move the ones that you see the roots but I would wait on the others until I see roots pop out.


----------



## Bswe22

Thanks Hush!!! That's what I was going to do to tonight! I'm hoping that when I get home I see roots on all of them!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I always wait until I have really great root growth out the cubes before transplanting into a larger container.


----------



## Bswe22

I made some changes yesterday. First I transplanted from a 3 gallon pot to a 7 gallon. I also did some LST training. I also got 3 of my 10 clones transplanted. I'm hoping that the other 7 clones give me lots of roots real soon. There are a few that have a root or two but I'm waiting till they have a few more roots before transplanting. 

View attachment IMG_1130.jpg


View attachment IMG_1137.jpg


View attachment IMG_1136.jpg


View attachment IMG_1139.jpg


View attachment IMG_1145.jpg


View attachment IMG_1147.jpg


View attachment IMG_1148.jpg


View attachment IMG_1149.jpg


----------



## MR1

Cool man, it looks like you have a caged animal in there with your plants.:fly:


----------



## Bswe22

I just went out to take a look and I think she has completely recovered from the LST yesterday. Now it looks like its time to get the screen set up. I will be flipping this gal in the next few weeks. :icon_smile::hubba::icon_smile::hubba: 

View attachment IMG_1151.jpg


View attachment IMG_1152.jpg


View attachment IMG_1154.jpg


View attachment IMG_1156.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

A healthy plant will recover quickly from the different forms of training. The sooner you can get the screen over it the better for you as you want to continue to allow the branches to spread under the screen so that the tertiary branches can come up and either be tucked under and spread out or allowed to rise up through the screen when the flowering begins.


----------



## Bswe22

Hushpuppy said:


> A healthy plant will recover quickly from the different forms of training. The sooner you can get the screen over it the better for you as you want to continue to allow the branches to spread under the screen so that the tertiary branches can come up and either be tucked under and spread out or allowed to rise up through the screen when the flowering begins.




Thanks Hush! How far above the plant should I put the screen? I went and got some trellis netting yesterday, I planned on working on it tonight and tomorrow night. The trellis netting I got has 7" squares, are those squares too big? If so, what do I use? I'm not going to be able to flip her to 12/12 until after Christmas. She will have plenty of time to grow to and thru the screen.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I use what they call around here "hog fence". It is a thin wire fence that is welded together and has holes that are either 4"x4" or 2"x4" or 2"x3" and comes in 4' or 3' tall rolls I like it best as it really stays in place and isn't real heavy but heavy enough that it holds the plants down. I like to set my screens about 15"-20" above the soil so that I can get under the screen as the canopy grows and fills it in. I have to get under the screen to clean out dead fall and snip out sucker buds and dead end branches.

7" squares are a little big for my liking as you need to keep the branches tucked under the screen while they grow so that they will spread out horizontally and ffill the screen. I prefer the 2x3 or 2x4 holes as that is big enough to push the branches back under without damaging them and not so big that its hard to keep the branches under them. You don't want to allow any growth to come up through the screen until you start seeing flowering. Once the flowering begins, you then allow all of the new growth to grow up through as this will all be bud growth.

I find my screen material at Lowes or Home Depot, or any of the local hardware stores should carry it. I build some kind of frame to suspend my screen. Iff it needs to be free standing within a tent then 1/2" schedule 40 PVC pipe is best as you can attach the screen to the pipe frame. I don't glue the frame together so that I can dismantle it after harvesting and remove it so I can clean my space after each run.


----------



## Dman1234

It is a little labour intensive but i made a square out of  wood put eye hooks in it every 2 inches all the way around and then strung it with thin nylon rope. This allows me flexibility to move the string to assist the placing of branches, jmtc.

The plant looks awesome, great job on the training, I would put the screenas close as you possibly can. I have mine about 4-5 inches above soil, but my plants are much smaller than yours.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey Dman how in the world do you get under them to do maintenance with the screen that low?

By the way, that has to be the sexiest storm trooper I have ever seen


----------



## Dman1234

Hushpuppy said:


> Hey Dman how in the world do you get under them to do maintenance with the screen that low?
> 
> By the way, that has to be the sexiest storm trooper I have ever seen



LOL I currently use a handheld mirror and reach through the screen.  Having the screen that low would be okay if I could get access from the sides or front, but mine is in a box,  but its only 2-3 times in early flower I needed to do any removing of suckers. I have to bottom feed them water with a funnel, having the screen low, ok, scrog in a box, not so much. LOL.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey new burger joint... Scrog in a box


----------



## Bswe22

Hushpuppy said:


> Hey new burger joint... Scrog in a box




HaHa...... That sounds good actually!!!


----------



## Bswe22

Dman1234 said:


> It is a little labour intensive but i made a square out of  wood put eye hooks in it every 2 inches all the way around and then strung it with thin nylon rope. This allows me flexibility to move the string to assist the placing of branches, jmtc.
> 
> The plant looks awesome, great job on the training, I would put the screenas close as you possibly can. I have mine about 4-5 inches above soil, but my plants are much smaller than yours.




Thanks Dman!!!! My first grow is turning out way better than I ever thought possible. For my screen, I am going to make a frame out of 1/2 PVC. I am going to use the trellis net that I already have with the 7 inch squares. I am going to put down 2 layers of the netting though. I will put it on the frame so that the second layer will divide the 7" square into (4) 3 1/2" squares. I will post pictures this weekend when it's done. Everything is looking good! 

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1418401694.118441.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1418401706.899999.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1418401722.666548.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1418401734.301960.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1418401747.718540.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1418401760.375091.jpg


----------



## Bswe22

Ok,  I have gotten the screen up. Not exactly the way I want it but it will have to do for now. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419189328.309616.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419189485.477620.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419189521.147667.jpg


I have also moved things around and replaced my hood. The hood that I had did not give the coverage, even in this small room. I was getting very poor light to the left and right. This new hood is great tho. It covers my area much much better. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419189740.713860.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419189871.229254.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419189885.600564.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419189898.236745.jpg


All ten of my clones have rooted, transplanted and doing great. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419189968.776242.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419189990.496872.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419190006.482204.jpg


Here is one clone I took from more of a branch instead of a top. It's given me two tops! 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419190093.845743.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419190108.330870.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419190117.679980.jpg


Unfortunately not is all good, I am getting some leaf tips turning yellow. What do I do about that? 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419190228.411767.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419190239.398973.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419190260.049886.jpg


Also getting a few leaves that two toned. What could that be? 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419190403.736027.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419190418.125049.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419190673.278078.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419190694.465313.jpg


----------



## Bswe22

Well, wasn't sure what to do about the yellowing leaves. Local hydro store says the plant is hungry so I up the nutrients a bit last night. Hopefully I did the right thing. We will see the results tonight when I get home. Hopefully I didn't need to do the opposite and lower the nutrients. I guess time will tell. I've got my fingers crossed I did the right thing and I don't come home to a dead plant!


----------



## Hushpuppy

The 2 toned leaves with the lighter green to yellow around the margins of the leaf fronds is classic magnesium deficiency. Do you supplement with calmag or use lime in your soil?


----------



## DankHobbyist

What does line have to do with magnesium?  Not challenging you hushpuppy,  sincere question from the uneducated beautiful pictures I may add to the o.p.


----------



## Bswe22

I will be uping the cal/mag in the next feeding, which should be tomorrow night. There is lime in the soil I get. I sure hope this doesn't get any worse!


----------



## Hushpuppy

That is troubling, if you have some lime present and you are giving calmag as supplement. I have to wonder if you are getting some lockout. Do you check the pH of the soil?

*Dank:* dolomite lime has significant amounts of magnesium and calcium in them that organic grows are able to utilize. The lime also helps to buffer the pH. However, you have to be careful with how much is used as you can cause the soil pH to get too high or the added calcium can bind with other chems in the soil and lock them out.


----------



## Bswe22

Hush - That's exactly what I was told by the grow shop I get my stuff at. I told her that I was using Roots Organic soil and the Nectar line of nutes and she said that the Roots Organic soil is a "salt" based soil ant that I was going to need to do a flush because I was getting some lockout. I will be doing that this evening. Thanks Hush!!!


----------

